# [SOLVED] Limited or No Connectivity with linksys WRT54G



## LisaB (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I recently put a new hard drive and reinstalled windows XP on my computer. I have installed service pack 2. A few days ago I was using the wireless at another place with a similar router and it worked fine, but now that I am trying to connect to my router at home it says "Limited or No Connectivity". When I try to repair the connection, it gets stuck at renewing the IP Address.

The other two computers that are using the wireless are still working fine. This computer is able to connect to the internet when it is connected directly to the router with a cord.

Computer: Dell Inspiron 8500
OS: Windows XP Pro with SP2
Router: linksys WRT54G v.3

I've tried the ipconfig/release and renew, installed the patch, and various other things and still nothing seems to be working. This seems to be a pretty common problem, but unfortunately I have yet to find a solution. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## LisaB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Fixed!!*

I know I've seen a lot of people with this problem, so I figured I would post how mine was fixed.

First I installed the updated firmware from the linksys.com website, then I did a factory reset on the router (push the reset button with a pen for 10 seconds). At this point it reconnected. I then re-enabled my WEP security (go to 192.168.1.1, leave the username blank, and enter "admin" in lowercase in the password. Then click on wireless, then security and follow the instructions). Make sure you enter the 1st key as your network key.


----------

